# 491 Family sponsored visa



## Paras281 (Mar 27, 2020)

I want to know that to apply for 491 family-sponsored visa in ANZSCO code 261111 ICT Business analyst, do we need an offer letter or just sponsorship from my relative is enough?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Paras281 said:


> I want to know that to apply for 491 family-sponsored visa in ANZSCO code 261111 ICT Business analyst, do we need an offer letter or just sponsorship from my relative is enough?


You have to complete the process of family sponsorship and wait for an invite in Skillselect
Check the eligibility of your relative to sponsor you
You don’t need any offer letter for family sponsorship 
The invite will be based on points seniority along with the 189 round

Cheers


----------



## Paras281 (Mar 27, 2020)

Thank you for your response NB
Also is there any specific document requirements for the proof of relationship, or can the relative write his relationship with me and get that certified


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Paras281 said:


> Thank you for your response NB
> Also is there any specific document requirements for the proof of relationship, or can the relative write his relationship with me and get that certified


You will need evidence for the relation 
Like passports of both parents etc depending on how you are related 

Your sponsor must be:
18 years old or older
usually resident in a designated area of Australia
be an Australian citizen, an Australian permanent resident, or an eligible New Zealand citizen
be your or your partner's eligible relative
An eligible relative can be:
a parent
a child or step-child
a brother, sister, adoptive brother, adoptive sister, step-brother or step-sister
an aunt, uncle, adoptive aunt, adoptive uncle, step-aunt or step-uncle
a nephew, niece, adoptive nephew, adoptive niece, step-nephew or step-niece
a grandparent, or
a first cousin
We must approve your sponsorship before you can be granted a visa.

The biggest question is if your relative is living in a designated area and you have sufficient points

Cheers


----------



## Paras281 (Mar 27, 2020)

She is my first cousin and Australian Citizen. Considering 15 points of sponsorship, I will have 90 points (75+15). Moreover, Does my spouse and I both need to have the income requirements of 53900 or it's just for the main applicant?

Regards
Paras


----------



## Tipeen (Aug 22, 2018)

Hi for family sponsor 491 is it also avaiable in canberra? Is calculate by canberra matrix? Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Tipeen said:


> Hi for family sponsor 491 is it also avaiable in canberra? Is calculate by canberra matrix? Thanks


Family sponsorship doesn’t depend on the state
It’s federal government 
491 family sponsorship invites are sent with the 189 monthly rounds

Cheers


----------



## mikealpha (Feb 25, 2020)

*491 (Family Sponsored)-All Discussions*

Thread is exclusively for 491 Family sponsored visa discussions. All your queries for this category would be answered here.


----------



## mikealpha (Feb 25, 2020)

I have lodged EOI under 491 family sponsored stream on 1 APR 2020 with 85 points (including family points & single status). 

I want to know the timeline for invite. Help please


----------



## mikealpha (Feb 25, 2020)

*Visa Invitation round update*

Hi,

anyone knows details of April 2020 Invitation round? I am not able to find any info on the same. 

1. has it been declared?
2. How many invites for 491 if declared?
3. cut off date for 491 if declared?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mikealpha said:


> Hi,
> 
> anyone knows details of April 2020 Invitation round? I am not able to find any info on the same.
> 
> ...


It’s too early for the official results
It will be probably towards the end of the month or early next month

Moreover you need not ask on the forum
You can check it on the Skillselect website yourself 

Cheers


----------



## smmammen (Apr 4, 2018)

Nb could you please provide any insight into why there are no invites for 261112 ( ICT Systems analyst) under 491 Family sponsored visa?
I've checked the Qlik application and see no invites. I am currently at 95 points for 491 visa.
My occupation is on the MLTSSL Occupation list


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

smmammen said:


> Nb could you please provide any insight into why there are no invites for 261112 ( ICT Systems analyst) under 491 Family sponsored visa?
> I've checked the Qlik application and see no invites. I am currently at 95 points for 491 visa.
> My occupation is on the MLTSSL Occupation list


I don’t predict invites
Check Iscah

Cheers


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

mikealpha said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


April round results are out
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Paras281 (Mar 27, 2020)

So, if granted 491, can we move to any regional areas in another Australian state as well?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Paras281 said:


> So, if granted 491, can we move to any regional areas in another Australian state as well?


Only family sponsorship 491 visa have no restrictions as long as it’s regional 
State sponsorship visas you have to honour your commitment and live in the regions in the state 

Cheers


----------



## smmammen (Apr 4, 2018)

no i wasnt asking for predictions.. just wondering if you can give a reason why the profession has not received a single invite from the time 491 started


----------



## mikealpha (Feb 25, 2020)

Thank you so much.. I will check mine and keep the forum updated when I get the invite.

Its really disheartening to see ONLY 100 invites in this round. What is AU govt upto???

I cant understand anything out of this round and on top of that JUST 50 for 491?? 



Question to all Experts: I have 85 points including family sponsorship and singe status. What is the chance of invite under family sponsorship stream? EOI filed on 1 APR 2020




kodaan28 said:


> April round results are out
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mikealpha (Feb 25, 2020)

Another SHOCK is that NO invites in 2631 job code in 491 stream... What is this man... 

I just wish I get my invite ... sooooooonnn


----------



## captain_ (Apr 21, 2020)

NB said:


> You have to complete the process of family sponsorship and wait for an invite in Skillselect
> Check the eligibility of your relative to sponsor you
> You don’t need any offer letter for family sponsorship
> The invite will be based on points seniority along with the 189 round
> ...


Hi NB, i am going to apply 491 family sponsor. I have done MPA and currently at 65 points, and with this visa i will have 80 in total....regarding the statement...." The invite will be based on points seniority along with the 189 round"... do you mean this visa category has to fight along 189... as with accountancy at 80 points 189 visa has hopeless ends, so if 491 has to fight along 189 i guess at 80 points it too has hopeless ends. can you please clarify regarding this because my visa is about to expire in 6 months from now. thank you .


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

captain_ said:


> Hi NB, i am going to apply 491 family sponsor. I have done MPA and currently at 65 points, and with this visa i will have 80 in total....regarding the statement...." The invite will be based on points seniority along with the 189 round"... do you mean this visa category has to fight along 189... as with accountancy at 80 points 189 visa has hopeless ends, so if 491 has to fight along 189 i guess at 80 points it too has hopeless ends. can you please clarify regarding this because my visa is about to expire in 6 months from now. thank you .


You will fight with other 491 applicants, not 189 applicants
The rounds are together but the applicants are different and not mixed
But with low number of invites, frankly 80 points may not be sufficient even under 491

Cheers


----------



## Paras281 (Mar 27, 2020)

If Granted 491 visa and wish to study in regional areas, will we be paying international student fees or domestic student fee.

Moreover, do we need to leave Australia to get 491 on we can apply for it onshore having a valid 485 visa


----------



## captain_ (Apr 21, 2020)

Paras281 said:


> If Granted 491 visa and wish to study in regional areas, will we be paying international student fees or domestic student fee.
> 
> Moreover, do we need to leave Australia to get 491 on we can apply for it onshore having a valid 485 visa


491 is a provisional visa, so you need to pay international fee if you wish to study under 491. You are considered domestic student once you get your pr. You don't have to leave country if you get 491 from 485, even if you are onshore.


----------



## venureddy (Aug 4, 2013)

Paras281 said:


> She is my first cousin and Australian Citizen. Considering 15 points of sponsorship, I will have 90 points (75+15). Moreover, Does my spouse and I both need to have the income requirements of 53900 or it's just for the main applicant?
> 
> Regards
> Paras


This income required is to get PR right? Also, does both need to have 53900 each or together?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

venureddy said:


> This income required is to get PR right? Also, does both need to have 53900 each or together?


It has to be either one
Not necessary for both to have the income 
But it can’t be combined
Whosoever meets the income requirement, can become the main applicant

Cheers


----------



## psychedup0p (Dec 22, 2019)

Hello everyone, I'm thinking of applying for 491 family sponsorship to WA with 95 points (inclusive of the family sponsorship points). My agent said that WA is not offering nomination via family member for 491. I thought I read in other posts that some have gotten this sponsorship for WA. Have I misunderstood something? Thanks in advance!


----------



## psychedup0p (Dec 22, 2019)

My ANZSCO code is 272312 educational psychologist


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

psychedup0p said:


> Hello everyone, I'm thinking of applying for 491 family sponsorship to WA with 95 points (inclusive of the family sponsorship points). My agent said that WA is not offering nomination via family member for 491. I thought I read in other posts that some have gotten this sponsorship for WA. Have I misunderstood something? Thanks in advance!


States have no role to play in family sponsorship 
You will compete for invite with other 491 applicants in Skillselect rounds
What he probably means is that the state will not give you the sponsorship 

Cheers


----------



## psychedup0p (Dec 22, 2019)

That clears things up! My phrasing must have been incorrect and confusing. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## mikealpha (Feb 25, 2020)

I am waiting for my 491 family sponsored visa from April 2020. I am a Offshore candidate. Can someone please tell me what are my chances?

Category: 491 Family sponsored
Skill code : 2631111
Points: 85 (With sponsorship)
EOI date: 01-apr-2020
EOI Status: Submitted


By when can I expect anything from DHA.


----------



## Sanykris (Nov 7, 2018)

Hi all,

With 95 points with occupation as electronic engineer when can I expect the invite according to the current trend in 491 family sponsored Visa. 


Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sanykris said:


> Hi all,
> 
> With 95 points with occupation as electronic engineer when can I expect the invite according to the current trend in 491 family sponsored Visa.
> 
> ...


There is no trend
491 has also become choosy on Anzsco codes
Earlier it was only a game of points but no longer 
So no one can predict

Cheers


----------



## Sanykris (Nov 7, 2018)

Thank u!


----------



## Sanykris (Nov 7, 2018)

Hi all!

I have 95 points as electronics engineer and my husband has 90 points as mechanical engineer for 491 family sponsored Visa.

What are our chances?


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

Sanykris said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I have 95 points as electronics engineer and my husband has 90 points as mechanical engineer for 491 family sponsored Visa.
> 
> What are our chances?


unfortunately even god don't have an answer for this. So try your luck and wait for the time to come. best of luck..


----------



## Msr56282 (Jun 17, 2019)

Can we apply both State Sponsored Visa - 191 and Family sponsored Visa 491 at the same time?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Msr56282 said:


> Can we apply both State Sponsored Visa - 191 and Family sponsored Visa 491 at the same time?


Certainly 
Cheers


----------



## gopalreddy (Jul 27, 2016)

Sanykris said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I have 95 points as electronics engineer and my husband has 90 points as mechanical engineer for 491 family sponsored Visa.
> 
> What are our chances?


Have you received the invite


----------



## Sanykris (Nov 7, 2018)

gopalreddy said:


> Have you received the invite


Have anyone received 491 family sponsored visa for mechanical engineer?


----------



## Sanykris (Nov 7, 2018)

Sanykris said:


> Have anyone received 491 family sponsored visa for mechanical engineer?


In today's October round?


----------



## Nuki (Apr 26, 2020)

My occupation is assessed under ICT business system analyst, and I have a eligible relative in Western Australia. Does our occupation needed to be in Western Australia occupation list for us to apply under 491 family sponsored visa?


----------



## Nuki (Apr 26, 2020)

Paras281 said:


> I want to know that to apply for 491 family-sponsored visa in ANZSCO code 261111 ICT Business analyst, do we need an offer letter or just sponsorship from my relative is enough?


Did you get your 491 visa? My occupation is assessed under ICT business system analyst, and I have a eligible relative in Western Australia. I am wondering whether our occupation needed to be in Western Australia occupation list for us to apply under 491 family sponsored visa?


----------



## Mdy (11 mo ago)

Just an inquiry, does visa 491 needs a valid skills assessment?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mdy said:


> Just an inquiry, does visa 491 needs a valid skills assessment?


*Basic Eligibility*
You must:

be nominated to apply by a state or territory government agency, or an eligible relative must sponsor you
have an occupation on a relevant skilled occupation list
have a suitable skills assessment for the occupation
be invited to apply
satisfy the points test


----------



## sahil10294 (Apr 21, 2016)

Hello,

Below is my background and question.

1) My Brother is Australian Citizen and he lives in Sydney NSW 2147 (Not in designated regional).
2) My points in 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) is 80 including Family sponsor.

Below are my question.

1) If my brother move to designated area near to Sydney (Example Windsor Downs 2756) and doing job in Sydney itself.
2) After move to designated area my brother will be eligible to Family Sponsor in 491 Visa?
3) If he is eligible for sponsor, shall myself can apply for NSW regional area or any other states as well in 491?
4) How many months need to show as proof for my brother to live in designated area before eligible for sponsor?
4) Is there any possibility for get 491 invitation with Family Sponsor?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sahil10294 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Below is my background and question.
> 
> ...


1. Only living is not sufficient 
He also has to work regional
All other questions are meaningless
Cheers


----------



## abhiram990 (Dec 3, 2020)

Hey any of guys receive invites recently? I have been waiting since September 2021. My occupation is on PMSOL (civil engineer). Do getting a job in civil engineering and if we update that we got the job increase the chance of getting PR grant soon?
I saw that processing times have increased for this visa 😮‍💨


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abhiram990 said:


> Hey any of guys receive invites recently? I have been waiting since September 2021. My occupation is on PMSOL (civil engineer). Do getting a job in civil engineering and if we update that we got the job increase the chance of getting PR grant soon?
> I saw that processing times have increased for this visa 😮‍💨


491 is not a PR visa
Cheers


----------



## joshray (5 mo ago)

Hi NB,

If a family member is living in a non designated area and moves to a designated area, pays rent and works there for a few month, then sponsors me, providing all the necessary documents, such as utility bills, and income statements, then after sponsoring me, moves out of the designated area, will it be an issue?

Lets say I get sponsored 8/2022, then after sponsoring me my sponsor moves to a non designated area in 9/2022, and immigration processes my application in 10/2022, will it be an issue?


----------



## imrrann (4 d ago)

Hi
My brother is New Zealand Citizen and he is planning to move AUS and live in regional areas of Victoria (Near Melbourne). Can he sponsor me under 491 and how long his stay shall be in AUS, before, he is eligible to sponsor me (Eligible New Zealand Citizen)? I also have a 2nd cousin living and working in regional areas of Melbourne, will he be eligible to sponsor under 491?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

imrrann said:


> Hi
> My brother is New Zealand Citizen and he is planning to move AUS and live in regional areas of Victoria (Near Melbourne). Can he sponsor me under 491 and how long his stay shall be in AUS, before, he is eligible to sponsor me (Eligible New Zealand Citizen)? I also have a 2nd cousin living and working in regional areas of Melbourne, will he be eligible to sponsor under 491?


NZ citizens will be able to become PR or citizens faster then earlier
The rules are being reviewed and should be out by the mid year
You can get your answer only after those rules are published 
Not sure about your second cousin eligibility to sponsor you
Cheers


----------

